# Fostering decorating room HELP please...



## helloeveryone

Hi we are decorating our foster room today, we are planing to doing 2 wall Thomas ,and 2 walls hello kitty. So one side will be pink and one side will be blue.we have also go a lovely different striped carpet and curtains.

Do you think that sounds nice or should we do some thing else.
(I have the receipt so I can take the wall paper I have back.)

ANY ADVICE as I am starting to get worried we are doing the wrong thing.
But I do think it will look lovely.

WE START DECORATING IN 2 HOURS SO PLEASE COMMENT 
So I know if we are doing the right or wrong thing 
THANKS XXXX

Oh and we are planing on fostering 0-5 years..


----------



## Lolly1985

It sounds like there'll be something for everyone! When our daughter was in foster care her room was neural with stars and teddies with balloons. Before we were matched to her we decided to go with a jungle theme, again appropriate for either gender. We added girly touches once we knew it was a little pink with a pink blind, rug, chest of drawers and storage boxes. I'm sure you can't really go wrong, as long as it's age appropriate :)


----------

